# 3x baby rabbits and mum - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Our Muppet family babies and mum are now ready to be reserved! They cannot leave us until they have been neutered, which should be done in the next month or so (depends on their weight).

Please see their baby photos here - The Muppet family - | Facebook

This is (from left to right) Beaker, Miss Piggy (the mum), Camilla and Honeydew. We would like these girls to go as two pairs. We were called by a lady who works for the council who saw two rabbits kept in poor conditions during a visit and she couldn't leave them so took them home. Her dogs would not leave them alone, so she phoned us and asked if we could help.

We were told the pair were 9 month old males, however it turned out to be a male and female so the pair were split. The mother (Miss Piggy) was pregnant and had 5 babies. Kermit the dad was taken out and is now in a new home.

All females will be spayed, vaccinated, wormed and seen by our vet. We ask for a minimum donation of £40 per rabbit.

They are not ready to leave us yet, but can be reserved to the right people.

Furry Friends
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All still available.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All four beauties are still waiting for homes.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Beaker (blue baby one the left) and Honeydew (baby on far right) are now reserved leaving Miss Piggy (mum) and Camilla (ginger baby) looking for a home as a pair.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm afraid we have some sad news. Miss Piggy the mum of the Muppet babies (second from left) passed away yesterday. It came as a shock as she hadn't showed any signs of ill health. Her babies were sitting around her and grooming her, which broke my heart.

Beaker and Honeydew are reserved and will be going to a new home soon. This does mean that Camilla, the ginger baby will be left on her own. We want to get her reserved and into a new home with a bonded male rabbit asap as its not fair for her to lose the only bunnies she knows, and then be left on her own.

RIP Miss Piggy. You were a beautiful girl and I will miss you binkying round the run. I'm sorry you never found your 'forever' home. Sleep tight xxx


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, so sorry about Miss Piggy  Run Free Little one xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh how heartbreaking for you all. i hope you can find that special bunny friend for Camilla very soon. poor Miss Piggy, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Beaker and Honeydew are now rehomed. We also found a home for Camilla with a neutered male so this thread can be closed


----------

